# Made my own Kindle notebook



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

This is the third cover/notebook I've made since I got my Kindle about 10 days ago. Since I'm retired and stay home most of the time, I really can't justify spending big dollars on something to carry it in. I researched on the internet and found different patterns and actually used parts of different ones and came up with this. It's very protective, since I cut apart an old 3-ring binder I had sitting around, and used the stiff board from that. I'm very happy with it! I just got the Pink Tranquility skin a couple of days ago and wanted to design something around it.

Patricia


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow, that's neat!  I love that people here are so creative


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Very cool!  So beautiful!  What a wonderful job you did!


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

That is a neat idea. I like how the skin ties into the cover.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

great idea, so crafty


----------



## skookum (Feb 11, 2010)

very nice work! I need to go through this entire thread to see if a cover exists that can meet my needs. It's either that or design it myself like you did.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Beautiful!  You did a great job.  I love the interior fabric and your skin!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

That is SOOOO Beautiful!!!
I especially love the interior fabric with the skin that you chose, very restful and peaceful.
Well done...


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm very impressed - great job.


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Brilliant - thanks a bunch ! 

          - Tbb


----------



## susie539 (Dec 31, 2009)

Very beautiful, you have a lot of talent.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Very pretty I love it.


----------



## SunshineTart (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats very pretty!  I made my own from a 3 ring binder.  I have a post with pictures as well. 

I am waiting to make my second and third so that I can spread them out! lol

But I definitely know that one of them will be fabric!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

We should create a sticky of crafty ideas, and DIY


----------

